# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2010



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 11/2010 startet heute. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt *ab 6. Oktober am Kiosk*. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware *2 bis 3 Tage früher*.   Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 11/2010 in diesen Thread   und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC   Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu   antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-11-2010-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...er-heft-dvd-11-2010-haben-ihnen-gefallen.html


Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich gratulier euch zum Jubiläum 
Ihr habt in den 10 Jahren wirklich klasse Arbeit geleistet und immer interessante sowie wirklich ansprechende Hefte abgeliefert. Der Thilo hat mit PCGH einen sehr guten Job gemacht und ich hoffe, das bleibt
in Zukunft so ... natürlich verdankt er das auch seinen (in dem Fall gut ausgewählten) alten und neuen Redakteuren, die ihr Handwerk 
verstehen

Macht weiter so Jungs

​

BTT: Ich hoffe, dass das Heft Morgen gleich kommt Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf den Teil, bei dem die PCGH Geschichte erläutert wird. 
Der Blick hinter die Zeitschrift interessiert mich enorm.


----------



## xeonsys (1. Oktober 2010)

würde gerne wissen was zur permium ausgabe 12/2010 geplant ist?

und die vorschau auf heft 12/2010

mfg xeonsys


----------



## Bääängel (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Ausgabe sieht doch ganz nett aus . 

@ xeonsys
-schutz für spieler
-hardware 2011
-special hd 6000
-silent pc
- 5.1 headsets
- mainboards sockel 1156


----------



## xeonsys (1. Oktober 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe sieht doch ganz nett aus .
> 
> @ xeonsys
> -schutz für spieler
> ...




thx  und auf der ersten seite unten müsste stehen was in der premium ausgabe enthalten ist.

mfg xeonsys


----------



## JuliusS (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi eure Jubiläumsartikel werden den Großteil der Leser nicht interessieren über eine Marktübersicht für RAM oder co oder ein Themenspecial wie Elektronik ist viel interessanter . Außerdem wird euer Heft immer teurer . Ansonsten macht ihr allerdings gute Tests von Harwdare die im übrigen sowie die Marktübersichten am spannendsten sind . MFG Julius

PS Wann kommt der angekündigte Test für das Logitech Z506 ???


----------



## BikeRider (1. Oktober 2010)

Gratulation zum Jubiläum. Ich freue mich schon aufs neue Heft (am Kiosk) nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## andyw1228 (1. Oktober 2010)

Herlzichen Glückwunsch zum Jubläum!

Aber mit der Vollversion von "Two Worlds" habt ihr ja wohl mal nen rieden Bock geschossen.
Könnt Ihr euch nicht denken, dass eure LEser auch den großen Bruder von PCGH kaufen?
Da war erst letze Ausgabe Two Worlds enthalten- und sagt nicht, dass ihr das nicht wusstet!
Finde ich echt saublöd.


----------



## Drapenot (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Two Worlds Version eigentlich die Game of the Year Edition oder die normale Vollversion?


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist gerade angekommen


----------



## nulchking (2. Oktober 2010)

Grade angekommen, jedoch ist bei mir ein Knick bis zum ersten Inlay, nämlich dem Two Worlds Key.
Auf der Cover Seite ist der noch nicht, liegt also nicht am Postboten.
Woran es nun liegt kann ich auch nicht sagen.
Hab das jetzt mal glatt gemacht, finde ich persönlich Schade da es grade die Jubiläumsausgabe war/ist... -.-


----------



## Bääängel (2. Oktober 2010)

@ nulchking
das ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Kevaldo (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei Driver Genuis muss man ein Passwort eingeben und wenn ich den Bonuscode auf der HP eingebe kommt:

Kevaldo, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


Kann mri einer helfen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie lautet der Bonuscode?


----------



## Kevaldo (2. Oktober 2010)

27AE dann kommt eine Weiterleitung und danach diese Meldung die ich grad geschrieben habe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2010)

Welcher Artikel?

*EDIT*
Hier dein Link.


----------



## Kevaldo (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja wenn ich auf den Link gehe kommt ja folgendes:
Kevaldo, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

   1. Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
   2. Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich sehe das Problem. Der Thread ist noch nicht freigeschaltet. Bitte habe bis zum EVT [Mittwoch] Geduld.


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute auch mein Heft bekommen.
Bei der Quartett Seite gibt es ein Fortschritt zu den letzten beiden, man kann sie sauber und schnell am Rand raustrennen. 
Den Rückblick finde ich sehr schön, das habe ich als erstes gelesen.
Da ich noch einiges lernen muss, verschiebe ich den SC2 Test auf nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe das Problem. Der Thread ist noch nicht freigeschaltet. Bitte habe bis zum EVT [Mittwoch] Geduld.



Ich habe mich mal erbarmt.


----------



## Taitan (2. Oktober 2010)

ich fands dank pcgh wieder mal erschreckend, wie schnell 10 Jahre rum sind.


----------



## andyw1228 (3. Oktober 2010)

Halloo?
Bin ich der einzige, den das stört, dass nun 2mal hinereinander dieselbe
Vollversion im Heft war?
Ist zwar von verschiedenen Heften, aber beides PC-Games.


----------



## nulchking (3. Oktober 2010)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Halloo?
> Bin ich der einzige, den das stört, dass nun 2mal hinereinander dieselbe
> Vollversion im Heft war?
> Ist zwar von verschiedenen Heften, aber beides PC-Games.


Ist das nicht immer so gewesen? 
Ich meine das schon relativ oft gesehen zu haben das bei versch. Computec Magazinen nacheinander die gleiche Vollversion dabei war


----------



## Raeven (3. Oktober 2010)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Halloo?
> Bin ich der einzige, den das stört, dass nun 2mal hinereinander dieselbe
> Vollversion im Heft war?
> Ist zwar von verschiedenen Heften, aber beides PC-Games.



scheinbar schon. wenns dir nur um die Spiele Vollversionen geht solltest du vielleicht die CBS kaufen.


----------



## Shi (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist halt so, die Computec Media AG erwirbt die Lizenz dafür und dann kommt die Vollversion in die PCG, PCGH und PC Action


----------



## Porthos (3. Oktober 2010)

Gratuliere zum Jubiläum !!

Der Netzteiltest kommt gerade Richtig  ...
... aber das Be Quiet E8 scheint es nicht zu geben ?!


----------



## Otep (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein das der Leistungsindex für Grafikkarten fehlt?
zum anderen fallen bei mir Seiten aus der Ausgabe raus ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Leistungsindex für Grafikkarten fehlt?



Ja, an seiner Stelle sitzt das Quartett. In der Ausgabe 10 haben wir aber einen 2-seitigen Index, in dem wir auf die Trennung von Single- und Multi-GPU eingehen.

Ich kann's an dieser Stelle aber schon mal verraten: In der Ausgabe 12 wird's einen neuen Index für die Grafikkarten-Startseite und -bewertung geben, der auch neue Spiele enthält. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sauerland (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der den Werdegang der Zeitschrift von anbeginn verfolgt und dabei feststellt, dass PC Games Hardware sich immer weiter in Richtung Spielewelt bewegt, als doch wie im Namen gesagt der Hardware hierfür zu widmen.

Die ersten Zeitschriften waren überwiegend noch Hardware gewidmet und einigen Spielen, was sich nun immer weiter gedreht hat. Damals konnte man besonders gute Infos zum Aufbau eines Systems entnehmen, heute jedoch kommt es mir so vor, als wenn das nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt steht. 

Offensichtlich möchte man seitens des Verlages sich mehr auf Spiele ausrichten, weshalb wohl auch immer mehr Spiele als Beilage mitgegeben werden.

Genauso sieht es leider auch auf der Homepage inzwischen aus, wo fast 80% nur noch über Spiele berichtet wird, als über aktuelle bzw. neue Hardware.

Kann ja sein, dass ich das ganze auch einfach nur falsch sehe und zu einer Hardwareseite eben die vielen Spiele gehören.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn man wieder mehr über Hardware im zusammenhang mit dem BS/Anwendungen und dessen Leistung oder Optimierungen bringen würde.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Otep (3. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, an seiner Stelle sitzt das Quartett.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Oh ne! jetzt wollte ich mit "Hilfe" dessen eine GraKa holen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Oh ne! jetzt wollte ich mit "Hilfe" dessen eine GraKa holen



Hast du denn nur diese Ausgabe? Das ist die einzige, bei dir wirklich kein Index enthalten ist. Keine Sorge, ab der 12 wird der Index wieder ein Standard-Element (Grafikkarten-Startseite).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hm.
Bei meinem Heft waren die Seite 7/8 und 17/18 nicht verklebt.

Die beiden Seiten wurden wohl beim zusammenschieben in den Umschlag irgendwie geknickt, das es bis zum Rand der Seite, da wo verklebt wird wohl nicht mehr gereicht hatte. Jedenfalls flattern die lose im Heft rum.

Leider ist das auch bei den hinteren Seiten ab 135 bis Ende "fast" der Fall.
Diese sind unten geknickt worden... Zum Glück handelt es sich nur um ein/zwei Zentimeter, so das diese Stabil drin sind, aber ist nicht so schön.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Für die 10 Jährige Jubiläums Ausgabe hätt ich mir was besonderes gewünscht. Gut Two Worlds ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, nur war es letzten Monat ber der PcGames dabei. Ihr wolltet wohl Geld sparen? Na und der Rest also ich weiß net, scheint nicht schlecht aber auch nix besonderes zu sein. Hätte mir echt gewünscht das es ne einmalige Ausgabe wird, wo man sich gern zurück errinnert. Dennoch ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir, hab sogar noch die erste Ausgabe hir die es zu kaufen gab!!!


----------



## Porthos (4. Oktober 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> Der Netzteiltest kommt gerade Richtig  ...
> ... aber das Be Quiet E8 scheint es nicht zu geben ?!


 
Comming Soon steht in der Anzeige direkt unter der Tabelle...

... wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2010)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Hm.
> Bei meinem Heft waren die Seite 7/8 und 17/18 nicht verklebt.
> 
> Die beiden Seiten wurden wohl beim zusammenschieben in den Umschlag irgendwie geknickt, das es bis zum Rand der Seite, da wo verklebt wird wohl nicht mehr gereicht hatte. Jedenfalls flattern die lose im Heft rum.
> ...



Hallo,

danke für das Feedback. Wir forschen jetzt bei der Druckerei nach, was da schiefgelaufen ist. Du hast auf jeden Fall jedes Recht, bei unserem Dienstleister eine neue und fehlerfreie Ausgabe anzufordern. Bitte Mail an computec@dpv.de (am besten ein Bild hinzufügen)

Grüße,
Thilo Bayer



Sauerland schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der den Werdegang der Zeitschrift von anbeginn verfolgt und dabei feststellt, dass PC Games Hardware sich immer weiter in Richtung Spielewelt bewegt, als doch wie im Namen gesagt der Hardware hierfür zu widmen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben früher sehr viel mehr zu Spielen gemacht und den Teil deutlich zurückgefahren.


----------



## Otep (4. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hast du denn nur diese Ausgabe?
> MfG,
> Raff




Ich hab nen ganzen Ar*** voll 

Abo seit Ende 2004 

Dann warte ich bis zur 12ten Ausgabe 



@ TempestX1


bei mir is das auch so


----------



## fuddles (4. Oktober 2010)

Hatte auch auf 4 Seiten einen Knick und eine Seite fällt sogar einfach raus. Kannsch mit Leben, das Heft hätte aber auch so nach 2 Wochen ausgesehen wie durchn Wolf gedreht. Wird halt intensiv belesen.


----------



## Taitan (5. Oktober 2010)

hmm. Was mir grade auffällt: 

Wann habt ihr diese praktischen roten und grünen Ausrufezeichen in den Wertungskästchen entfernt? Ich fand die sehr praktisch, wenn man z.b. schnell das leiseste Netzteil im Vergleichstest finden wollte...


----------



## andyw1228 (5. Oktober 2010)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der den Werdegang der Zeitschrift von anbeginn verfolgt und dabei feststellt, dass PC Games Hardware sich immer weiter in Richtung Spielewelt bewegt, als doch wie im Namen gesagt der Hardware hierfür zu widmen...
> Schönes Wochenende




Also Online kannn das schon sein, aber im Heft kann ich das nicht unterschreiben- bin auch seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei.
Wenn Du Berichte über Publisher oder Interviews mit Gamedesignern dazu
zählst, dann kann das sein.
Aber gerade deswegen ist sie auch für mich interessant. Die Spieletestseiten habn schon immer ähnlich großen Umfang gehabt.

Zu meinem vorigen Post:
Mir geht es nicht primär um die Spiele DVDs und ich habe mir auch noch NIE eine _CBS _gekauft.
Meistens kaufe ich mir nur die Magazinversion- entweder weil ich das Spiel schon besitzte oder weil es nicht gefällt.
Die Demos und die wichtigsten Tools habe ich sowieso. Der einzige Grund, dass ich mir die* PC-Games* mal mit DVD kaufe,
 sind witzige/interessante Videos, die es bei *PCGH *(noch?) nicht gibt.
Aber für einen Geburtstag hatte ich persönlich etwas mehr erwartet, als die aufgetragenen Socken vom großen Bruder.


----------



## tommy_nbg (5. Oktober 2010)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Hm.
> Bei meinem Heft waren die Seite 7/8 und 17/18 nicht verklebt.
> 
> Die beiden Seiten wurden wohl beim zusammenschieben in den Umschlag irgendwie geknickt, das es bis zum Rand der Seite, da wo verklebt wird wohl nicht mehr gereicht hatte. Jedenfalls flattern die lose im Heft rum.
> ...


 
Bei mir war das auch so, habe die beide Seiten wieder in den Kleberand geschoben. 
Aber das Sonderheft ist duch den Postweg am Rand total verkrüppelt. Hättet der Verlag für so eine Ausgabe nicht mal eine bessere Verpackung nehmen können? 
Und was mir schon länger aufgefallen ist, daß das Papier der Seiten auch immer dünner wird. Ist ein Wunder das der Text auf der Rückseite nicht durchscheint.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ile (5. Oktober 2010)

Netzteil-Test: Super Umfang, deutlich verbesserte Testmethoden (v. a. die neue Lautstärkemessungen finde ich sehr sinnvoll)

 WoW in der nächsten Premium??! Nee, was soll das denn? Dafür gibts doch diverse Sonderhefte, die Premium-Teile sollten eher mit Hardware zu tun haben oder wenn es um Software geht, dann bitteschön Sachen, die nicht zu einseitig für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe gedacht sind: Windows, generelles Spieletuning, Tools, ... wären z. B. nicht so engstirnige Themen wie WoW. Dafür brauch ich die Premium doch nicht abonniert haben.

 Mich stört so langsam die immer mehr zunehmende Werbeflut in der Print: Jetzt sind schon so blöde Pappcodes im Heft verankert (ganz zu schweigen von der subjektiv deutlich öfter vorhandenen normalen Werbung --> auf viel mehr Seiten als früher ist irgendwo ein Werbekasten, sodass das Heft ziemlich zerfleddert wirkt)  Normale Werbung ok, Zusatzflyer/-prospekte wie z. B. euronics diesmal: Damit hab ich kein Problem. Von mir aus könnt ihr 20 Werbeprospekte dazu packen, wenn das der Finanzierung und Qualität des Heftes zugute kommt, aber bitte keine so blöden Zettel, die sich nicht rückstandslos entfernen lassen, ich hasse sowas!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2010)

Kommt bitte endlich davon weg, dass die Werbung zunimmt – der Anzeigenmarkt zeigt seit Monaten eine rückläufige Tendenz. Der von dir angeprangerte, eingeklebte Code gehört übrigens zum 7-Tage-Test von _Starcraft 2_, ist also mitnichten Werbung. Und den Euro-Kram kannst du durch beherztes Schütteln des Hefts bereits vor dem Aufschlagen entsorgen – dann fällt aber auch das grandiose Windows-7-Zusatzheftchen heraus. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bääängel (5. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich vor Monaten an dieser Stelle mich über Werbung beschwert hattem, muss ich Raff jetzt einfach zustimmen, die Wrbung hat sich verringert.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Oktober 2010)

Leider wurde meine Vorfreude auf das Heft vom mangelhaften Zustand überschattet. Seiten fallen einfach raus und sind total zerknittert. Hab soeben ne Email an dpv@computec.de geschickt und ein zwei Bilder angehängt. Wie lange dauert das wohl bis ich ein neues Heft zugeschickt bekomme?

edit: Pustekuchen, die emailadresse scheint nicht zu funktionieren

Zitat Google-Mail:
_Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the  recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for  further information about the cause of this error. The error that the  other server returned was: 550 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox  unavailable (state 14).

edit2: Die Email-Addresse die Thilo gepostet hat war falsch aber nah dran, richtig lautet sie: _computec@dpv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt bitte endlich davon weg, dass die Werbung zunimmt – der Anzeigenmarkt zeigt seit Monaten eine rückläufige Tendenz. Der von dir angeprangerte, eingeklebte Code gehört übrigens zum 7-Tage-Test von _Starcraft 2_, ist also mitnichten Werbung. Und den Euro-Kram kannst du durch beherztes Schütteln des Hefts bereits vor dem Aufschlagen entsorgen – dann fällt aber auch das grandiose Windows-7-Zusatzheftchen heraus.



Beim Umfang muss ich euch rechtgeben, was mir aber in letzter Zeit häufiger störend aufgefallen ist, ist die Platzierung der Werbung.
Das ein mehrseitiger Artikel mit einer Einzelseite und daneben Werbung beginnt, das gabs früher quasi nie. Eine fast-Doppelseite-Werbung mit einer Spalte Text am Rand habe ich in der letzten (?) Ausgabe auch zum ersten mal gesehen. Mir ist zwar klar, warum die Werbekunden sowas haben wollen, aber umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
Wenn weniger Werbung vom Leser deutlich stärker wahrgenommen wird, dann entsteht auch der Eindruck, dass mehr Werbung im Heft ist. Nach dem Nachzählen bleibt zumindest der Eindruck, dass die Werbung mehr stört.
(mir persönlich ists fast egal -stört beim schnell-was-finden, sonst wirds ausgeblendet oder dem Werbenden negativ angehängt-, aber ihr solltet das bei der Heftgestaltung/erwarteten Leserreaktionen berücksichtigen)



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Aber für einen Geburtstag hatte ich persönlich etwas mehr erwartet, als die aufgetragenen Socken vom großen Bruder.



*Zustimmung*

Vielleicht kann mans ja in Zukunft wenigstens so machen, dass PCGH für Jubiläumsausgabe eine Vollversion aus der PCG vom folgenden Monat erhält? Dann wär man wenigstens mal erster


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> _edit2: Die Email-Addresse die Thilo gepostet hat war falsch aber nah dran, richtig lautet sie: _computec@dpv.de



Da sieht man mal, wie selten ich Probleme mit meinem Abo habe. 
Danke für die Korrektur! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach dem Nachzählen bleibt zumindest der Eindruck, dass die Werbung mehr stört.
> *Zustimmung*
> 
> Vielleicht kann mans ja in Zukunft wenigstens so machen, dass PCGH für Jubiläumsausgabe eine Vollversion aus der PCG vom folgenden Monat erhält? Dann wär man wenigstens mal erster



Ja, vermutlich soll die Werbung auch stören, das zumindest unterstelle ich dem Kunden, der die Anzeige schaltet.

Was die Vollversion angeht: Ganz ehrlich, da hatten wir unser Pulver mit den anderen Sachen wie Quartett, Win-7-Extraheft, Starcraft 2-Demo und Game Tuner "verschossen". Es ist ja nicht so, dass das alles nix kostet. Und eine Erstveröffentlichung eines Spiels vom Kaliber von Two Worlds können wir uns nicht (on top) leisten.

Schade, dass Dir unsere Extras nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Ich hab nen ganzen Ar*** voll
> 
> Abo seit Ende 2004
> 
> ...


Lol?! Dann nimm doch einfach die Ausgabe vom letzten Monat, so viel ich weiss kam die letzte 4 Wochen nix grossartiges Neues raus, warum also unbedingt den Index von diesem Monat?! 


Btw: Sehe ich das richtig das die "maximale" Ausgabe diesen Monat die DVD-Version ist, also nix Premium etc? Wäre gut zu wissen vor dem späten Nachmittag, dann gedenke ich mein Exemplar im Vorbeigang im Bahnhof zu erwerben. = )


----------



## ile (6. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt bitte endlich davon weg, dass die Werbung zunimmt – der Anzeigenmarkt zeigt seit Monaten eine rückläufige Tendenz. Der von dir angeprangerte, eingeklebte Code gehört übrigens zum 7-Tage-Test von _Starcraft 2_, ist also mitnichten Werbung. Und den Euro-Kram kannst du durch beherztes Schütteln des Hefts bereits vor dem Aufschlagen entsorgen – dann fällt aber auch das grandiose Windows-7-Zusatzheftchen heraus.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wie ja schon gesagt habe: So was wie von Euronics stört mich *nicht*! Nur ich habe eben den *Eindruck* (wie gesagt: Ob es stimmt: k. A.), dass mehr Werbung drin ist, weil so viele einzelne Werbekästen vorhanden sind. Ich bilde mir zumindest ein, dass mittlerweile deutlich weniger Seiten komplett frei von Werbung sind, sodass das Heft halt einen etwas zerfledderten Eindruck macht. Und so Beipackprospekte könnt ihr von mir aus tausendfach dazulegen 

Zum Starcraft-Code: Das wusste ich nicht, Starcraft hat mich noch nie interessiert, sodass mir gar nicht aufgefallen ist, dass es keine Werbung ist. 

by the way: Das Windows-7-Zusatzheftchen fand ich wirklich sehr gut, denn auch wenn ich eh schon fast alle Tipps auch vor dem Lesen gekannt habe, habe ich jetzt ein Prospektchen, in dem alles gesammelt wiedergegeben ist. Das finde ich wirklich toll.


----------



## q67oc (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi. In dem Leistungsindex "Prozessoren" (Seite 49) ist noch immer der Paint.Net wert mit dem Turecrypt wert vertauscht! (Amd Phenom II X6 1090T und 1055T)!  Das ist schon seit einem HALBEN (1/2) Jahr so (seitdem es die X6 gibt), habe es schonmal vor 3 Monaten gepostet. Auf Seite 52 schaft ihr es doch auch die richtigen Werte anzugeben. Also bitte mal ÜBERPRÜFEN!!!
Sonst wie immer eine gute Ausgabe. Aber auch bei meiner Ausgabe sind ein paar Seiten nicht verklebt. (Heute an der Tanke erworben)


----------



## winpoet88 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGH.........auch ich gratuliere euch zu eurem Zehnjährigen Jubiläum ! Mir gefällt das Heft zum Jubiläum sehr gut, weiter so ! Was ich als langjähriger Print Leser etwas vermisse, sind eure Wissensartikel . Davon würde ich mir wieder mehr wünschen! 

Es grüsst euch euer treuer Leser und Fan 

Winpoet88


----------



## GxGamer (6. Oktober 2010)

So ich hab mir auch grad das neue Heft gekauft und kann noch kein Feedback zum Inhalt geben. Was ich aber sagen kann:

Kaum aufgeschlagen, löst es sich schon auf 
Bisher ist es nur eine Seite die entwichen ist, vielleicht werdens ja noch mehr


----------



## neuer101 (6. Oktober 2010)

Lustig, anscheinend sind aber nur die Seiten 7/8 und 17/18 vom Herausfallen betroffen .

Bei mir wars genauso...angekommen, ausgepackt und der Anblick:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schade, dass Dir unsere Extras nicht gefallen haben.



Bin halt eher Qualitätsfanatiker. Mit einer sehr guten Vollversion beeindruckt man mich eher, als mit 5 guten Extras 

Abgesehen davon: Geschmacksfrage. Ich hab wenig Interesse an Two Worlds, noch weniger an Starcraft -erst recht wenn ich für ne extrem beschränkte Demo Account&Co brauche-, nutze bislang kein Win7 und die Quartetterweiterung sorgt dafür, dass jetzt meine Freundin gewinnt  . Aber ich achte die Arbeit die drin steckt und freu mich über das Heft, das dranhängt. Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich auf Anhieb selbst nichts nennen, was als Heftbeilage bezahlbar wäre, ausreichend viele Leute anspricht und was mich auf Anhieb begeistern könnte.


----------



## exa (6. Oktober 2010)

Als Leser muss ich sagen, dass auch mich die Codezettel genervt haben beim Lesen.

wäre es da nicht möglich gewesen, den Zettel *auf* eine Seite mit so "Ziehkleber" (den andere Hefte für ihre CDs oder Booklets verwenden) zu befestigen?

Den kann man rückstandslos entfernen und hat dann ein homogenes Gefühl beim Blättern.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Oktober 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Lustig, anscheinend sind aber nur die Seiten 7/8 und 17/18 vom Herausfallen betroffen .
> 
> Bei mir wars genauso...angekommen, ausgepackt und der Anblick:



Ist bestimmt ein geheimes Extra, ein Bastelkit.
PCGH zum Selberbinden/Kleben 

Vielen lieben Dank 

Zumindest bin ich nicht allein damit.
Erst verblassen die Seiten, jetzt fallen sie aus.
Ich hätte gerne mehr Qualität am Heft, darf auch gerne ein Extra weniger sein 

Das was ich bisher gelesen habe war aber super, besonders das Extra über Netzteile dürfte einige Wissenslücken schliessen.

*weiterblätter*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass das ein Schutzmechanismus war, um einen Diebstahl der Codes im Kiosk zu verhindern. Son Zettel ist ja schnell rausgenommen.


----------



## mullmanu (6. Oktober 2010)

ist es aus versehen geschehen oder habt ihr es als nettes gimmick verwendet, dass auf Seite 11 Counter-Strike abgebildet sein soll, wobei de_dust dargestellt ist, allerdings aus Sicht eines Quake3 spielers ?  

und : verbraucht die Sparkle Calibre GTX 480 tatsächlich so wenig Strom (169W game, 238W Furmark) ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2010)

mullmanu schrieb:


> ist es aus versehen geschehen oder habt ihr es als nettes gimmick verwendet, dass auf Seite 11 Counter-Strike abgebildet sein soll, wobei de_dust dargestellt ist, allerdings aus Sicht eines Quake3 spielers ?



Du hast soeben ein Osterei gefunden! 



mullmanu schrieb:


> und : verbraucht die Sparkle Calibre GTX 480 tatsächlich so wenig Strom (169W game, 238W Furmark) ?



Ja, unser Muster verhält sich wie angegeben. Die Karte ist eben "eiskalt" – das wirkt sich beim GF100 sehr positiv auf die Leistungsaufnahme aus.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mullmanu (6. Oktober 2010)

Easteregg oder gibt es neben dem eigentlichen gewinnspiel noch ein geheimes ?  *g*


----------



## hautmaNn (6. Oktober 2010)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Ist die Two Worlds Version eigentlich die Game of the Year Edition oder die normale Vollversion?




...das würde mich auch mal interessieren welche Version das ist weil nirgends etwas darüber steht ;(

Also kann Uns einer die Frage mal beantworten um welche Version es sich hierbei handelt weil der 1.7b Patch ist mit 1,1 Gb nicht sehr download freudig ;(


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> So ich hab mir auch grad das neue Heft gekauft und kann noch kein Feedback zum Inhalt geben. Was ich aber sagen kann:
> 
> Kaum aufgeschlagen, löst es sich schon auf
> Bisher ist es nur eine Seite die entwichen ist, vielleicht werdens ja noch mehr


Mhhh ... meine Edition vom Bahnhof-Zeitschriftenhandel ist in einem Stück ... wurde das Heft etwa seit heute morgen schon gepatcht, dass ich diesen "Bug" gar nicht mitbekommen habe bei meinem Kauf vor ~2 Std. ?


----------



## KennyKiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal gratuliere ich euch zum Jubiläum, möge die PCGH noch viele weitere Jahre bestehen  

Werd mir die Ausgabe natürlich auch möglichst bald kaufen, ist bestimmt super! (wie immer eig )


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Oktober 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhhh ... meine Edition vom Bahnhof-Zeitschriftenhandel ist in einem Stück ... wurde das Heft etwa seit heute morgen schon gepatcht, dass ich diesen "Bug" gar nicht mitbekommen habe bei meinem Kauf vor ~2 Std. ?



Es ist ja zum Glück nicht jedes Heft davon betroffen. 

Aber irgendwie ärgerlich ist es für mich als neu-Abonnent schon. Früher im Kiosk wär mir das nicht passiert. Da hätt ich dem Verkäufer das Ding um die Ohren gepfeffert und mir ein intaktes Heft geholt. So muss man erst denn Support kontaktieren, abwarten und Tee trinken (hab heut eh nen kratzigen Hals)


----------



## Herzkoenig (7. Oktober 2010)

*Bonuscode 11/2010 funktioniert nicht*

Hallo
Die Bonuscodes funktionieren nicht. Habe einige ausprobiert, nutze als Webbrowser Firefox 3.6.8. Ich lande immer auf einer leeren Seite, Titel "search".


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bonuscode 11/2010 funktioniert nicht*

Hier geht's - Bonuscode 2799, nach 10 Sekunden wirst du weitergeleitet.
Irgendwelche Add-ons, Script-Blocker, Pop-Up-Verhinderer aktiv?


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Oktober 2010)

Gratuliere zum Jubiläum! 

Gestern habe ich mein Heft bekommen! Das ist das pünktlichste bisher!


----------



## ToBeorNottoBe (7. Oktober 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> So ich hab mir auch grad das neue Heft gekauft und kann noch kein Feedback zum Inhalt geben. Was ich aber sagen kann:
> 
> Kaum aufgeschlagen, löst es sich schon auf
> Bisher ist es nur eine Seite die entwichen ist, vielleicht werdens ja noch mehr


 
Jupp, nettes Feature der Jubiläumsausgabe, auch gerade meine im Handel gekauft, zu Hause aufgeschlagen und schon die ersten Seiten lose in den Fingern + Schneidreste (lange Papierschnippsel) 

Für 5,30€ sollte doch sowas vermeidbar sein, oder ? 
Ich finds schon etwas ärgerlich, wenn beim Lesen die Seiten rausfallen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Es ist ja zum Glück nicht jedes Heft davon betroffen.
> 
> Aber irgendwie ärgerlich ist es für mich als neu-Abonnent schon. Früher im Kiosk wär mir das nicht passiert. Da hätt ich dem Verkäufer das Ding um die Ohren gepfeffert und mir ein intaktes Heft geholt. So muss man erst denn Support kontaktieren, abwarten und Tee trinken (hab heut eh nen kratzigen Hals)



Wenn Hefte nicht korrekt gedruckt oder konfektioniert bei uns ankommen, sind wir mindestens genau so geschockt wie Leser - und wir ärgern uns bestimmt ähnlich darüber. Da arbeitet man wochenlang an einem Heft und übergibt dann die Verantwortung an einen Dienstleister - und muss zusehen, was dabei rauskommt.

Es kann da immer was passieren, ob Datenträger, Versand, Papier, Druck - das sind enorm viele Parameter. Es passiert sehr selten was in dieser Art, aber garantieren kann uns das kein Dienstleister der Welt.

Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass jeder Redakteur möchte, dass "sein" Heft wohl gefertigt beim Leser ankommt.


----------



## neuer101 (7. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn das mit den rausfallenden Seiten ärgerlich ist, muss ich an dieser Stelle doch mal den Support loben. 

Ich habe Samstags eine Email verschickt, dass mein Heft auseinanderfällt, am Montag bekam ich schon eine Antwort mit der Bitte um meine Adresse welche ich Dienstag zurückgeschickt habe und Mittwoch war das Ersatzheft da .


----------



## flashdanc3 (8. Oktober 2010)

ah okay,...grad meine neue ausgabe ausm briefkasten gezogen,...und wollt gleich losflamen^^ohne groß den thread zu lesen,aber wenn ich in dem über mir shcon seh das es probs gab ,bin ich ja doch net der einzige.
meine seiten sind auch unterschiedlich "lang" und stehen hervor...
also hilft ne mail an den  support?

ansonsten,beim ersten überfliegen ...wie immer spitze!und noch nen 7h sc2 code obendrauf,...brauch ich zwar nich,aber nen kumpel wird sich freuen,meine 2 sind schon verbraucht!

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Oktober 2010)

flashdanc3 schrieb:


> meine seiten sind auch unterschiedlich "lang" und stehen hervor...
> also hilft ne mail an den  support?



Jau, klar. Das ist verdammt ärgerlich. Wie Thilo schon sagte: Wir geben jeden Monat unser Bestes, um euch feinstes Lesefutter zu geben ... und dann wird der Datenträger (= das Heft) verhunzt. 

Übrigens: Das Windows-7-Sonderheft soll länger sein als der Rest.  Der ultimative Basteltipp, damit's auch ins Regal passt, ohne abzuknicken: einfach die gelbe, abstehende Kopfzeile mit einer Schere entfernen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2010)

In eurem Video "Aufbau eines Netzteils" habt ihr in der Erklärung einen kapitalen technischen (Erkärungsfehler-)Fehler:

Zitat aus dem Video:



> .... Dann geht diese gleichgerichtete Wechselspannung in den Transormator ....


Das ist physikalisch gar nicht möglich, ein Transformator kann nur Wechselspannungen transformieren.  Einen Gleichstromtransformator gibt es nicht.



Edit: die technisch korrekte Erkärung:

Das die Wechselspannung vor dem Transformieren erstmal gleichgerichtet wird stimmt noch. Allerdings fehlt in Eurer Erklärung dann eine Stufe. Vor dem Transformator ist eine Transistorschaltstufen die an einen Regler gekoppelt ist. Diese wandelt die Gleichspannung wieder in eine (meist Rechteckige) Wechselspannung mit deutlich höherer Frequenz. Das hat folgenden Hintergrund: Ein Transformator muss umso größer Dimensioniert werden je niedriger die Frequenz ist mit der er gespeist wird. Würde man einen 500W 50Hz Trafo im NT verwenden wäre der deutlich größer und schwerer als das gesammte Netzteil. Aus diesem Grund wird mit der Transistorstufe eine deutlich höhere Frequenz von 35 - 500 *k*Hz erzeugt, mit der der Trafo trotz der kleinen Bauweise sehr große Leistungen übertragen kann. Die Ausgangsspannung wird dann wieder Gleichgerichtet und gesiebt. Die weitere Erkärung passt dann wieder.


Der Standby Trafo ist meines Wissen nicht mit so einer "Trickschaltung" ausgestattet, schlicht weil die Leistungen deutlich geringer sind.

mfg


----------



## exa (8. Oktober 2010)

da hast du recht, ein Schaltnetzteil hat in der Regel um Bauplatz zu sparen ein solches Konzept...

Der Text war frei gesprochen, und es gab mehrere Versuche, in diesem hat unser Tester diesen Aspekt dann leider verschluckt...


----------



## Strahleman (8. Oktober 2010)

@XE85: exa hat ja schon erläutert, woran es liegt. Wir haben mehrere Takes gemacht und da ist das wohl untergegangen. Allerdings müsste man der Richtigkeit halber dann auch bei der LLC-Topologie das "Zero-Switching" oder die Funktion eines PWM/PFC-Controller erklären und das sprengt einfach den Rahmen, dies schnell und verständlich zu erklären.
Ich meine mich auch düster daran erinnern zu können, dass ich bei den Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite die Restwelligkeit der Schaltvorgänge erwähnt habe.


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2010)

Strahleman schrieb:


> Allerdings müsste man der Richtigkeit halber dann auch bei der LLC-Topologie das "Zero-Switching" oder die Funktion eines PWM/PFC-Controller erklären und das sprengt einfach den Rahmen, dies schnell und verständlich zu erklären.



Ich sage ja nicht das man es so genau erklären hätte sollen wie ich es gemacht habe, nur so wie es im Video erklärt ist, ist es halt grundlegend falsch weil es physikalisch so gar nicht funktionieren kann.

Man hätte vll so sagen können:

"Die gleichgerichteten 230V werden über eine Transistorschaltstufe wieder in Wechselstrom umgewandelt um danach auf die entsprechenden Spannungen, 5, 12 bzw 3,3Volt heruntertransformiert zu werden. Nach einer neuerlichen Gleichrichtung ....... " 

oder so in etwa, dann wäre es technisch auch korrekt - Das mit den höheren Frequenzen und den Trafogrundgesetzen hätte man weglassen können, das würde wie du erwähnt hast zu weit in die Tiefe gehn.




Strahleman schrieb:


> dass ich bei den Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite die Restwelligkeit der Schaltvorgänge erwähnt habe.



die Restwelligkeit wurde erwähnt im video, diese hat aber nichts mit dem Transformationsprozess zu tun und nur mit Restwelligkeit funktiniert ein Trafo auch nicht so wie er soll.

mfg


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Oktober 2010)

mullmanu schrieb:


> ist es aus versehen geschehen oder habt ihr es als nettes gimmick verwendet, dass auf Seite 11 Counter-Strike abgebildet sein soll, wobei de_dust dargestellt ist, allerdings aus Sicht eines Quake3 spielers ?


Q3 ist in Deutschland indiziert... deswegen hat man wohl Counter Strike drübergeschrieben und eine CS Map geladen.

Was mich etwas enttäuscht hat :
Ich habe z.B. auch ein LinuxUser Abo (gehört nicht zu Computec).
Zum 10 Jährigen war das Heft zwar 5 Euro teurer, allerdings beinhaltete die DVD PDFs mit allen (Heft)Artikel welche die letzten 10 Jahre erschienen sind.
Hätte mir etwas ähnliches auch für die PCGH erhofft. Naja. Aber trotzdem eine gute Ausgabe geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Oktober 2010)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> ..., allerdings beinhaltete die DVD PDFs mit allen (Heft)Artikel welche die letzten 10 Jahre erschienen sind.
> Hätte mir etwas ähnliches auch für die PCGH erhofft. Naja. Aber trotzdem eine gute Ausgabe geworden.



Das Projekt mussten wir aus technischen Gründen auf die 12/2010 verschieben. 

Marco


----------



## flashdanc3 (8. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jau, klar. Das ist verdammt ärgerlich. Wie Thilo schon sagte: Wir geben jeden Monat unser Bestes, um euch feinstes Lesefutter zu geben ... und dann wird der Datenträger (= das Heft) verhunzt.
> 
> Übrigens: Das Windows-7-Sonderheft soll länger sein als der Rest.  Der ultimative Basteltipp, damit's auch ins Regal passt, ohne abzuknicken: einfach die gelbe, abstehende Kopfzeile mit einer Schere entfernen.
> 
> ...




das das heft "krumm&schief" ist,dafür könnt ihr schreiberlinge ja nichts 
oder doch?^^

sicher isses ärgerlich,aber ich seh das nich so eng,solang ich intakten ersatz bekomme 

anosnten lauf ich amok!


----------



## neuer101 (8. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Das Projekt mussten wir aus technischen Gründen auf die 12/2010 verschieben.
> 
> Marco


Das hat nicht zufällig etwas mit dem Umzug zu tun?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Oktober 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Das hat nicht zufällig etwas mit dem Umzug zu tun?



Eher an 10 Jahre alten Back-up-Medien


----------



## batcat25 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich lese "Euch" auch schon seid der ersten Ausgabe und mir gefällt das neue Heft.
Die Werbung blende ich immer aus, stört mich also nicht.

Nur Two Worlds von der Heft DVD lässt sich nicht installieren, es passiert einfach gar nix, wenn ich auf Setup klicke.

Hab auch versucht alle Dateien von der DVD zu kopieren aber auch das half leider nicht.

Weiss jemand woran das liegt?

Edit:

Hab Windows 7 Professional 32 Bit.

Mfg
batcat25


----------



## Neugierig (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie immer finde ich viel Interessantes.

Leider wurde ich in meiner Erwartung enttäuscht. einen Artikel zum OCZ Rivo Drive vorzufinden. 

Ich hatte erwartet, dass dieser Form der SSD einiges an Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird, da sie sich von den herkömmlichen SSDs doch ein Stück weit unterscheidet. 

Wie sich nun fehlendes TRIM auf eine Kaufempfehlung als Systemplatte auswirkt, hätte mich sehr interessiert.

Schade, sehr schade.


----------



## andyw1228 (8. Oktober 2010)

@Badcät:
Was heißt versucht?
Hat es nun Fehlermeldungen gegeben, oder ging die kopierte EXE auch nicht?

ZUM HEFT:
Die Inhalte sind-wie immer- ganz gut und das Win7 Heft war von den "Fünf" das Beste, denn
wie schon gesagt, habe ich schon die PCGAmes mit DVD von letztem Monat, außerdem hat man
als Starcraft Fan sich sowieso schon die VV gekauft und 1 Seite statt zweien hätte imho als
Anleitung gereicht.
Normalerweise dürfte euch so eine Starcraft-Aktion nichts kosten- im Gegenteil: Bklizzard sollte
 Euch dafür was aufs Werbekonto überweisen...
Das 3. Quartett ist nett...
Sind die andern beiden "Vollversionen" nicht auf jeder PCGH-DVD?
Insgesamt aber "solide" Leistung (aber für den physischen Zustand konntet ihr ja wirklich nichst).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das man es so genau erklären hätte sollen wie ich es gemacht habe, nur so wie es im Video erklärt ist, ist es halt grundlegend falsch weil es physikalisch so gar nicht funktionieren kann.
> 
> Man hätte vll so sagen können:
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass es überhaupt Wechselspannung ist?
Ich dachte immer, man würde mit hochfrequent gepulster Gleichspannung arbeiten, weil die leichter zu erzeugen ist.
(womit das ganze dann technisch noch schwieriger zu erklären ist, wenn man auf einmal Gleichspannung und andere Gleichspannung hat, vor allem wo jeder glaubt zu wissen, man könne nur Wechselspannung transformieren)


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es überhaupt Wechselspannung ist?
> Ich dachte immer, man würde mit hochfrequent gepulster Gleichspannung arbeiten, weil die leichter zu erzeugen ist.
> (womit das ganze dann technisch noch schwieriger zu erklären ist, wenn man auf einmal Gleichspannung und andere Gleichspannung hat, vor allem wo jeder glaubt zu wissen, man könne nur Wechselspannung transformieren)



Ich gehe davon aus das die einzelnen Netzteilhersteller hier verschiedene Wege gehn. Das ist aber egal. Fakt ist Gleichspannung kann man nicht mit transformieren. Sobald es gepulst ist ist es  technisch gesehen keine Gleichspannung mehr, da der Begriff Gleichspannung "verlangt" das die Spannung über einen längeren Zeitraum in etwa (Restwelligkeit gibt es praktisch immer) kostant bleibt, was selbst nach dem gleichrichten, vor der siebung, nicht der Fall ist. Das es nicht mehr in eine Sinusspannung verwandelt wird ist sehr warscheinlich da dies sehr aufwendig ist. Aber es ist sicher richtiger zu sagen es wird in eine Wechselspannung verwandelt als zu sagen das eine Gleichspannung transformiert wird. Am ehesten ist es in der Tat eine Rechteck oder Trapezförmige Spannung da diese wesentlich einfacher zu erzeugen ist als eine Sinusspannung. Wechselspannung heisst im übrigen nicht automatisch das es sich um eine Sinusspannung handelt. Ich bin mir auch fast sicher das vor allem Hochwertige Netzteile wieder in eine Wechselspannung mit negativer Halbwelle verwandeln, wenn auch mit rechteck oder Trapezsignal, schlicht weil sonst die zu überbrückende Spannungslücke beim gleichrichten trotz der hohen Frequenz sehr groß ist. Denn der Siebelko muss schließlich für die Zeit in der das Spannungssignal nicht auf seinem Maximum ist einen teil oder gar die komplette Last übernehmen, was bedeuted das der Elko, wenn auch nur für ein paar ys lang, eine Leistung von 500 oder gar 1000Watt stützen muss.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

k. Bin kein Elekt(ron)iker, für mich würde "Wechselspannung" einen Nulldurchgang beinhalten.
Und wieso sollte bei gepulster Gleichspannung eine Spannungslücke entstehen? Der Trafo liefert immer dann eine Ausgangsspannung, wenn Eingangsseitig eine Spannungsänderung stattfindet. Ob die Plateauphasen bei einer Trapezförmigen Spannung z.T. auf 0V oder weit darunter liegen, sollte doch eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Heft finde ich mal wieder 1A ()!

Ich hätte nur eine Frage zum Gewinnspiel: Wird man mit Werbung zugebombt wenn man da mitmacht? (nicht dass ich das erwarten würde)


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> k. Bin kein Elekt(ron)iker, für mich würde "Wechselspannung" einen Nulldurchgang beinhalten.



Richtig, Wechselspannung ist es dann wenn man eine posetive und eine negative Halbwelle hat, also einen Nulldurchgang.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte bei gepulster Gleichspannung eine Spannungslücke entstehen?



weil es ja sonst keine gepulste Spannung wäre und der Trafo nicht arbeiten würde. Wie du ja richtig schreibst liefert der Trafo am Ausgang eine Spannung wenn sich am eingang die Spannung ändert. Dazu muss die Spannung beispielsweise von 0 auf das maximum ansteigen oder abfallen. Schicke ich also eine Dreieckspannung in den Trafo, kommt eine Dreieckspannung am Ausgang raus, wenn auch mit veränderter Amplitude. Und egal welches Signal man reinschickt, sie ist mehr oder weniger Lange nicht auf dem Maximalwert, und genau das muss vom Kondensator überbrückt werden.  

mfg


----------



## ThePlayer (8. Oktober 2010)

Bei wem ist die Print Qualität auch so schlecht?


----------



## P@tC@sh (9. Oktober 2010)

Mir hat vor allem der Artikel "Der Grafikchip erklärt" gefallen,auch das etwas über Wakü gebracht wurde .Netzteile und Ram-Artikel sind auch immer gut.Grafikkarten und Cpu Artikel am Anfang sind O.k.,ebenso "Spiele unter der Lupe". Der Mobile-Sektor spricht mich nicht so an,denke aber es gibt genügend interessierte.Gelungene Ausgabe.

Jetzt,da ich das Gewinnspiel gesehen habe(und mitmache),frage ich mich wieviel Leute da mitmachen.

@Mod:Ist das zuviel gefragt,oder kann mir bitte jmd. sagen was die PCGH-Print für ein Auflage hat,ich frage mich das eben weil ich mir ein Bild machen möchte wieviel Leute am Gewinnspiel mitmachen könnten?

Eine Quickpoll-Umfrage aus was für Altersschichten eure Print-Leser bzw.Leser der PCGH-Webseite kommen (natürlich anonym,mir wäre es zwar egal) wäre noch interessant. But OT

@The Player:Meine ist i.O.,in der Schweiz gekauft

Patrick D.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2010)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> @Mod:Ist das zuviel gefragt,oder kann mir bitte jmd. sagen was die PCGH-Print für ein Auflage hat,ich frage mich das eben weil ich mir ein Bild machen möchte wieviel Leute am Gewinnspiel mitmachen könnten?
> 
> Eine Quickpoll-Umfrage aus was für Altersschichten eure Print-Leser bzw.Leser der PCGH-Webseite kommen (natürlich anonym,mir wäre es zwar egal) wäre noch interessant. But OT



Zwei Links für dich, die die Fragen zum Großteil beantworten:

PC Games Hardware ? Wikipedia

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/87968-umfrage-2010-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html


----------



## P@tC@sh (9. Oktober 2010)

Ausgezeichnet,ich lasse jetzt mal die Selbstkritik weg.Man dankt.


----------



## Freakster (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi PCGH alles Gute für 10 Jahre,

euer letzte Ausgabe war echt Klasse der Rückblick in Printform war Super und meine Zeitschridt war im gegensatz zur aktuellen Situation nicht zerfallen oder geknüllt, dafür auch ein Dank an meinen Zeitschriftenhändler der diese mir schon immer weglegt und nicht erst ins Regal stellt. Wäre auch fatal eine PCGH neben eine Computerbi.. (schande) 

Kleine Kritik auf der Video DVD hätte ich mir gerne etwas mehr Rückblick ala 10 Jahre gewünscht aber ansonsten sehr gelungen. 

Weiter so mache TOP TOP TOP


----------



## freakywilli3 (9. Oktober 2010)

Finde das neue Hefft nicht schlecht allerdings hab ich als ABO Kunde ein großes manko mein Heft kamm mit einigen gelösten Seiten an obwohl das Hefft ohne Knike oder sonstiges vom Postboten geliefert wurde. Bitte schaut endlich mehr auf die Quallität schlieslich bezahlt man doch auch für das Hefft und nicht nur eueren LOHN .


----------



## Tomy4711 (10. Oktober 2010)

freakywilli3 schrieb:


> Finde das neue Hefft nicht schlecht allerdings hab ich als ABO Kunde ein großes manko mein Heft kamm mit einigen gelösten Seiten an obwohl das Hefft ohne Knike oder sonstiges vom Postboten geliefert wurde. Bitte schaut endlich mehr auf die Quallität schlieslich bezahlt man doch auch für das Hefft und nicht nur eueren LOHN .



mir ging es leider auch so !!!!!!
ich bin zwar kein Abo Kunde mehr aber, die PCGH ist auch nicht gerade billig und da erwartet man eigentlich auch eine gewisse Qualität (Material, Papier).
Ich bin schon seit Anfang an (10 Jahre Juhu ) PCGH Fan und war bzw. meine Frau  fast immer Abonnent, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mir jemals Seiten aus dem Heft entgegen gekommen sind.

außerdem war ich enttäuscht, das ich mir extra Die PC-Games wegen "Two Worlds" gekauft hatte und zufällig das gleich Spiel, das vorher in der PCG war in der "Jubiläums-Ausgabe" der PCGH ist.Da hätte ich auch etwas mehr erwartet.

Das Spiel ist echt toll, aber man muss es nicht unbedingt doppelt haben, denn die PCGH habe ich mir sowieso gekauft.


----------



## DarthDeeger (10. Oktober 2010)

Leider kann ich die Vollversion von Driver Genius nicht installieren.
Mir wird bei der Install jedes mal angezeigt, dass das PW falsch ist


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe es gerade eben noch einmal hier versucht (und mich dabei natürlich an die Anleitung gehalten) – funktioniert wunderbar.

Hast du mal versucht, das Passwort per Copy-and-Paste einzufügen um Tippfehler auszuschließen?


----------



## Strahleman (11. Oktober 2010)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, mein Provider hat meine Leitung geklaut und daher kann ich immer nur über das Hochschulnetz oder die Arbeit online.



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, Wechselspannung ist es dann wenn man eine posetive und eine negative Halbwelle hat, also einen Nulldurchgang.


Und genau das hat die gleichgerichtete Spannung nach dem Brückengleichrichter ja nicht mehr. Das wäre ja sinnfrei, wenn die Wechselspannnung zuerst gleichgerichtet wird um dann abermals in eine Wechselspannung "gewandelt" zu werden.
Auf der Primärseite sitzen Transistoren, die die gleichgerichtete Wechselspannung durch Schaltvorgänge in ein hohes Taktsignal wandeln, mit dem dann der Trafo gespeist wird. Dies aber so zu erklären, dass es auf die schnelle jeder versteht ist aber nicht ganz leicht (du siehst ja, welche Diskussionen es deswegen im Moment hier gibt). Zusätzlich müsste man dann nämlich auch erklären, was Zero-Switching etc. bedeutet, da dies unmittelbar mit dem Thema zusammenhängt.


----------



## XE85 (11. Oktober 2010)

Strahleman schrieb:


> Spannung nach dem Brückengleichrichter ja nicht mehr. Das wäre ja sinnfrei, wenn die Wechselspannnung zuerst gleichgerichtet wird um dann abermals in eine Wechselspannung "gewandelt" zu werden.



nein ist es nicht. Den Hintergrund habe ich ja schon erklärt. Es geht hier um die Frequenz, ein Trafo kann bei gleicher Baugröße höhere Leistungen verkraften wenn die Frequenz höher ist. Ein Trafo mit einer Leistung von 500 oder gar 1000Watt wie bei PC Netzteilen heute üblich würde bei 50Hz extrem groß sein, größer als das NT selbst. Deshalb verwendet man ja diese Variante der Frquenzänderung um sich diesen Umstand zu nutze zu machen. Da man Wechselspannung aber nicht direkt in einer Wechselspannung höherer Frequenz verwandeln kann muss sie zuerst gleichgerichtet werden. 

Aber wie gesagt ist das nicht so wichtig, mir ging es nur um die Aussage im Video das Gleichspannung transformiert würde, das ist schlicht physikalisch nicht möglich.

mfg


----------



## DarthDeeger (11. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe es gerade eben noch einmal hier versucht (und mich dabei natürlich an die Anleitung gehalten) – funktioniert wunderbar.
> 
> Hast du mal versucht, das Passwort per Copy-and-Paste einzufügen um Tippfehler auszuschließen?


Ich habe es sowohl mit abtippen, als auch mit Copy&Paste probiert.
Darf ich fragen welche Anleitung du meinst? Entweder bin ich blind oder einfach nur zu blöd die zu finden
Ansonsten kann ich es leider erst am Wochenende nochmal probieren mit der Installation.


----------



## Kraizee (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich weiß nicht, ob's hier richtig ist, also bitte ggf. verschieben...

Ich habe Probleme mit dem Tool "Driver Genius 9 Essentials": Ich kann zwar Treiber sichern und auch wieder herstellen - alles easy - aber wenn es um's Aktualisieren geht, spielt die Software nicht mit. Ich kann prüfen lassen, ob die Treiber veraltet sind, aber wenn ich dann Updates ziehen will, muss ich mich registrieren - was soviel heißt wie: Kaufe jetzt dieses Softwareprodukt für nur €19,99+...

Ist das wirklich so gedacht?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. Oktober 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Driver Genius 9 Essentials:
Es handelt sich um die [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Essentials- und nicht um die Pro-Version. Wie im Heft-Inhalt und auf dem DVD-Singlecover angegeben, kann man damit nur vorhandene, installierte Treiber sichern und wiederherstellen - beispielsweise für eine Neuinstallation. Die automatische Aktualisierung funktioniert nur mit der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pro-Version.

Grüße
Marco
[/FONT]


----------



## Kraizee (13. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Driver Genius 9 Essentials:
> Es handelt sich um die [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Essentials- und nicht um die Pro-Version. Wie im Heft-Inhalt und auf dem DVD-Singlecover angegeben, kann man damit nur vorhandene, installierte Treiber sichern und wiederherstellen - beispielsweise für eine Neuinstallation. Die automatische Aktualisierung funktioniert nur mit der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pro-Version.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Info! Das habe ich wohl übersehen


----------



## gucky (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich gratuliere euch zu eurem Zehnjährigen Jubiläum und wünsche Euch alles gute für alle weiteren Ausgaben.

Ein kleines Fehlerchen ist Euch aber im Beitrag "Coole Blöcke" unterlaufen.

So weit mir bekannt ist, dürfte der AC Kryos SE, aus Silber, die Speerspitze in Sachen Leistung sein und somit in der Cuplexreihe noch vor dem Kryos HF, der aus Kupfer besteht, liegen.

Sollte ich mich irren, könnt Ihr mich ja verbessern.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2010)

Rein objektiv hast du sicher recht, die "Silver-Edition" ist in der Baureihe "Kryos HF" natürlich das Spitzenmodell. Von einem Fehler meinerseits würde ich aber trotzdem nicht so direkt sprechen, denn im Test geht es um "normale" Kühler.

Zum einen bewirbt Aqua Computer seine Silber-Editionen seit jeher als Sammlerstücke, zum anderen ist der Aufpreis von 120 Euro zum normalen HF absolut von einem anderen Stern und keineswegs normal für die Weiterführung der Modelle. Aqua Computer selbst schreibt auch nur, dass der Wärmeleitkoeffizient von Silber besser ist und die Werte nochmals über den anderen liegen sollen - einen genauen Wert gibt man nicht an, mit Sicherheit aus dem Grund, weil der Unterschied marginal ist - wenn überhaupt mess- und reproduzierbar. Hier müsste man direkt vergleichen, was mir angesichts eines so teuren und fehlenden Testmusters nicht möglich ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2010)

Afaik hat AC im eigenen Forum mal gesagt, dass er kaum messbar ist.


----------



## gucky (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ist doch ok, so ein Teil ist ja auch keine Massenware und eher, wie Du geschrieben hast, ein Sammlerstück, dass momentan aber noch sehr gut seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Wie habt Ihr denn den Durchfluss getestet?
Hattet Ihr auch den stärkeren Nullring eingebaut (beim SE lag er mit bei)?
Mit diesem sollte der Durchfluss etwas besser sein. Ich werde dies an meinem "Neubau" demnächst einmal testen.

mfG Gucky


----------



## herethic (18. Oktober 2010)

Seite 17/18 ist bei mir auch lose,Seite 7/8 allerdings erst nachdem ich sie rausgezogen habe.

Warum ist Kristoff weg?Wer kümmert sich jetzt um Gehäuse?

Find das Windows 7 Heft(chen) gut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2010)

Kristoffer macht lieber was Richtiges 

Aber er macht weiterhin die Gehäuse für uns.


----------



## Thunderstom (22. Oktober 2010)

ich habe noch eine frage bzgl des Grafikkartentest
Macht ihr die OC ohne Spannungserhöhung? und setzt ihr nen Oberlimit für die Temperatur?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Oktober 2010)

Die in der Testtabelle angebenenen OC-Werte entstehen immer mit Standardspannung, ja. Geben wir im Fließtext weitere Informationen, beziehen sich diese manchmal auch auf OC mit mehr "Saft" – das steht dann aber stets dabei.  Eine Obergrenze für die Temperatur gibt's nicht, üblicherweise regeln wir den Lüfter manuell auf 50 bis 70 Prozent.

In der kommenden Ausgabe gibt's übrigens ein Testmethoden-Refresh. Stay tuned. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Thunderstom (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle info


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der kommenden Ausgabe gibt's übrigens ein Testmethoden-Refresh. Stay tuned.


 
Das interessiert mich natürlich sehr. 
Könntest du noch sagen, welche Testmethoden damit gemeint sind, oder alle?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> So ich hab mir auch grad das neue Heft gekauft und kann noch kein Feedback zum Inhalt geben. Was ich aber sagen kann:
> 
> Kaum aufgeschlagen, löst es sich schon auf
> Bisher ist es nur eine Seite die entwichen ist, vielleicht werdens ja noch mehr


Jop ist bei mir und bei 2 (!) Freunden auch so, die beiden Seiten lösen sich herraus, in einem anderen Thread hat mit PCGH_Marc versichert das das nicht bei jedem Heft so wäre, tya Pustekuchen.
Übrigens haben wir im Zeitschriftenladen mal die Hefte kontrolliert und siehe da alle waren kaputt!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Oktober 2010)

Seit wann ist dein Freundeskreis oder ein einzelner Zeitschriftenladen repräsentativ für zehntausende PC-Games-Hardware-Ausgaben? Wenn Marc sagt, dass nicht alle Hefte der gewohnten Qualität entsprechen, dann ist das absolut korrekt, denn der Gegenbeweis liegt unter anderem gerade vor mir und bei den meisten Lesern zuhause. Das heißt nicht, dass hier irgendjemand gerne auch nur ein einziges Heft mit Produktionsfehlern im Handel oder im Briefkasten wiederfinden möchte und es keine Nachforschungen gegeben hat - der Großteil der produzierten Hefte ist aber erfreulicherweise unversehrt.


----------



## Shi (22. Oktober 2010)

Meins zB ist 1A


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Seit wann ist dein Freundeskreis oder ein einzelner Zeitschriftenladen repräsentativ für zehntausende PC-Games-Hardware-Ausgaben? Wenn Marc sagt, dass nicht alle Hefte der gewohnten Qualität entsprechen, dann ist das absolut korrekt, denn der Gegenbeweis liegt unter anderem gerade vor mir und bei den meisten Lesern zuhause. Das heißt nicht, dass hier irgendjemand gerne auch nur ein einziges Heft mit Produktionsfehlern im Handel oder im Briefkasten wiederfinden möchte und es keine Nachforschungen gegeben hat - der Großteil der produzierten Hefte ist aber erfreulicherweise unversehrt.


Ähmm Na und? Wenn mir versichert wird das es ein Einzelfall war/ nicht oft Vorgekommen ist und ich dann bei 2 meiner Freund und einem Zeitschriften Laden nur kaputte Hefte finde spricht das für sich, schließlich haben wir dafür Geld bezahlt, 5.30€ sind zwar nicht viel aber es geht ums Prinzip.
Eure Druckqualität lässt ja sowieso zu Wünschen übrig bspw. Das Papier oder die (selten) unscharfe, verutschte Schrift.
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Seit wann ist dein Freundeskreis oder ein einzelner Zeitschriftenladen repräsentativ für zehntausende PC-Games-Hardware-Ausgaben? Wenn Marc sagt, dass nicht alle Hefte der gewohnten Qualität entsprechen, dann ist das absolut korrekt, denn der Gegenbeweis liegt unter anderem gerade vor mir und bei den meisten Lesern zuhause.


 
Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Heft und bisher nur einmal bei einer Ausgabe waren zwei aufeinanderfolgende Seiten etwas schwach gedruckt, was wohl daran gelegen hat, dass die Druckerfarbe ausging und man diese Blätter nicht entsorgt hat (sind halt durch die Qualitätskontrolle gertuscht, was durchaus vorkommen kann, denn heute muss ein Facharbeiter ja mehr Maschinen betreuen als noch vor 10 Jahren), bevor man neue Farbe eingefüllt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ähmm Na und? Wenn mir versichert wird das es ein Einzelfall war/ nicht oft Vorgekommen ist und ich dann bei 2 meiner Freund und einem Zeitschriften Laden nur kaputte Hefte finde spricht das für sich, schließlich haben wir dafür Geld bezahlt, 5.30€ sind zwar nicht viel aber es geht ums Prinzip.
> Eure Druckqualität lässt ja sowieso zu Wünschen übrig bspw. Das Papier oder die (selten) unscharfe, verutschte Schrift.
> mfg



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Zeitschriften nicht einzeln Stück für Stück von Hand zusammengefügt werden?
Wenn es Produktionsmängel gibt, dann liegt das (Bedienungs)Fehlern, die dann gleich die ganze in diesem Moment produzierte Charge betreffen. Dementsprechend sind auch ganz Stapel, die an einen Händler geliefert werden, betroffen. Ggf. große Teile der von einem Verteilerzentrum bedienten Händler.
Das ist ärgerlich für die Leute, die bei diesem Händler kaufen, aber umgekehrt sorgt diese Konzentration dafür, dass selbst bei einer Ausgabe, die inakzeptabel viele Fehlproduktionen aufweist, 99,9% aller Händler ausschließlich intakte Hefte haben. Das einzige, wogegen eure Erfahrungen sprechen, ist eine repräsentative Probennahme - aber nicht gegen einen trotz allem geringen Anteil von fehlerhaften Exemplaren an der Gesamtauflage.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Oktober 2010)

"Unsere" Druckqualität ist zudem nicht korrekt, wir selbst [Computec] drucken nicht. Und ich bin auch sehr sauer, wenn ich sehe, dass meine Arbeit, die mich viel Zeit, Nerven und oft auch Schlaf kostet, in Form eines zerfledderten Heftes ankommt und das auf uns, die PCGH, zurück fällt. Keiner von uns, Redakteure wie Leser, sind damit zufrieden! Gutes Papier kostet übrigens auch gut Geld, wir drucken aber mitnichten auf "Klopapier".


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> "Unsere" Druckqualität ist zudem nicht korrekt, wir selbst [Computec] drucken nicht. Und ich bin auch sehr sauer, wenn ich sehe, dass meine Arbeit, die mich viel Zeit, Nerven und oft auch Schlaf kostet, in Form eines zerfledderten Heftes ankommt und das auf uns, die PCGH, zurück fällt. Keiner von uns, Redakteure wie Leser, sind damit zufrieden! Gutes Papier kostet übrigens auch gut Geld, wir drucken aber mitnichten auf "Klopapier".


Ok dann mal eine kleine Proberechnung:
Also ihr verkauft durchschnittlich 110000 Hefte, das sind dann 5.30x110000= 583000€ Dafür gehen sämtliche Monatsgehälter drauf, ich weiß nicht genau wie viel das ist aber sagen wir mal 250000€ dann haben wir noch 333000€.
Dafür berechnen wir dann mal 200000€ für das Papier+Tinte dazu dann noch 5000€ Miete und 20000€ für etc. also haben wir noch 108000€ Gewinn für Computec, da könnte man doch noch etwas mehr in besseres Papier sowie richtig sitzende Seiten investieren oder?
Ich hoffe meine Rechnung stimmt etwa so.
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

1. Fehler: Laut Wiki verkauf PCGH kaum 50.000 Hefte.
2. Pro Quartal. D.h. die von dir angenommenen Einahmen sind um den Faktor 10 zu groß
3. Sie basieren auf den 5,30€ ist der Endpreis - inklusive Gewinn des Verkäufers, inklusive Transport, inkl. Steuern. Einnahme für Ctec dürfte mit viel Glück bei 4€ liegen, vermutlich weniger. (sind wir bei bei 74k€, statt deinen 583k€. Über eine halbe Million weniger)
5000€ Gebäudekosten dagegen könnten hinkommen, vielleicht ist da sogar noch der Server mit drin. Blieben <70.000€ für die Gehälter von 15 festen Mitarbeitern (einschließlich Steuern und Sozialangaben einschließlich Sozialabgaben, die direkt der Arbeitgeber abführt), für den Druck, für Hardware,..., für Reisekosten,... .

Richtig siztende Seiten müssen trotzdem drin sein (und wurden vermutlich auch bestellt), aber dickeres Papier ist nun wirklich ein Luxus, der wenig zum Heft beiträgt. (dafür zu Umweltverschmutzung)

(sollte deine Rechnung pro Jahr gewesen sein -was ich aufgrund der dann eher niedrigen Auflagenzahl bezweifle, solltest du die Gehaltsangabe nochmal deutlich überdenken. Wenn man da im Schnitt noch auf 700€ netto käme, wäre das viel)


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok wenn ich die Aktuellste PCGH aus dem 10 Jahre PCGH Special mal zitieren darf:
Knapp 110.000 Hefte werden im Durchschnitt von *JEDER* Ausgabe verkauft 2004 verkauft.
Und das war 2004
2003: Der durschnittliche Verkauf einer PCGH-Ausgabe liegt bei knapp 100.000 Heften.

Heute liegen die Verkäufe wieder bei knapp 110.000 Heften pro Ausgabe stand etwas weiter hinten im Special nochmal, finde die Stelle zwar gerade nicht aber ein Redakteur kann dir diese Zahlen sicher bestätigen.
Abgesehen davon hast du die 20000€ die ich in etc. gesteckt habe vergessen da kannst du Transport und den anderen Kram reinstecken


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein Heft ist 1A, ich habe es noch nicht durch, aber bisher 1A.

Zugegeben, es gibt bessere Papiere, aber ich bin trotzdem zufrieden mit der Qualität. Aber wenn wir von der Qualität vom Computerblöd reden würden...

Außerdem musst du denken, dass es grenzen gibt! Man kann nicht unendlich besser machen und dabei immer billiger. Das ist Mathematisch unmöglich, und wirtschaftlich so wie so. Ne bessere Qualität will auch bezahlt werden, und anscheinend bist du nicht dazu bereit. Oder?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist 1A, ich habe es noch nicht durch, aber bisher 1A.
> 
> Zugegeben, es gibt bessere Papiere, aber ich bin trotzdem zufrieden mit der Qualität. Aber wenn wir von der Qualität vom Computerblöd reden würden...
> 
> Außerdem musst du denken, dass es grenzen gibt! Man kann nicht unendlich besser machen und dabei immer billiger. Das ist Mathematisch unmöglich, und wirtschaftlich so wie so. Ne bessere Qualität will auch bezahlt werden, und anscheinend bist du nicht dazu bereit. Oder?


Hab ich nicht gerade vorgerechnet wie viel Gewinn Computec pro Monat allein an der PCGH macht? Da können sie ruhig ein wenig mehr für die Hefte raushauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du ein abgeschlossenes Wirtschaftsstudium hast um beurteilen zu können, wie viel Gewinn eine Firma macht, in dessen Reihe du nicht mal arbeitest.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Oktober 2010)

Deine Zahlen sind willkürlich aus dem Raum gegriffen. Es sei denn du kannst mir deine Beispielrechnung anhand des Geschäftsberichts 2009 erläutern, was ich auf Grund der Konsolidierung für den Konzern und nicht alleine für die Zeitschrift PCGH bezweifle.

Vor allem der Konzernlagebericht und dort der Risikobericht dürfte interessant sein. Wenn es noch aktueller sein soll, guckst du in den Halbjahresbericht 2010 > http://www.computec.de/berichte/CMD_Halbjahresfinanzbericht_2010_FINAL.pdf

Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich dich jetzt an dieser Stelle mit diesen behaupteten Zahlenspielchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Captain Future (24. Oktober 2010)

Laut IVW-Zahlen bei Magaziniac sinds 52400 Heft pro Monat für die PCGH. Da die aber von 3,99 bis 9,99 reichen, sind Rechnereien wohl wirklich nur vom Chef sinnvoll.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ok dann mal eine kleine Proberechnung:
> Also ihr verkauft durchschnittlich 110000 Hefte, das sind dann 5.30x110000= 583000€ Dafür gehen sämtliche Monatsgehälter drauf, ich weiß nicht genau wie viel das ist aber sagen wir mal 250000€ dann haben wir noch 333000€.
> Dafür berechnen wir dann mal 200000€ für das Papier+Tinte dazu dann noch 5000€ Miete und 20000€ für etc. also haben wir noch 108000€ Gewinn für Computec, da könnte man doch noch etwas mehr in besseres Papier sowie richtig sitzende Seiten investieren oder?
> Ich hoffe meine Rechnung stimmt etwa so.
> mfg



Hi,

Nein, die Rechnung stimmt nicht mal im Ansatz so.
1. verkaufen wir aktuell ca. 50-55.000 Hefte
2. bekommt allein der Großhandel durch das tolle deutsche Grossosystem schon mal ca. 50 Prozent des Umsatzes
3. haben wir Remissionen, also gedruckte Auflage, die wieder vernichtet werden muss
4. fehlen in Deiner Rechnung unendlich viele Kostenpositionen (Datenträger, Logistik, Vertriebskosten, Abokosten, Gemeinkosten usw. und so fort) und ein paar Erlöse

Um es kurz zu machen: Netter Versuch mit der Rechnung. 

Und Nein, wir sparen kein Geld, um damit mutwillig nicht "richtig sitzende" Seiten zu provizieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Oktober 2010)

Neugierig schrieb:


> Wie immer finde ich viel Interessantes.
> 
> Leider wurde ich in meiner Erwartung enttäuscht. einen Artikel zum OCZ Rivo Drive vorzufinden.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Tut mir sehr leid, dass du unzufrieden mit der Heftausgabe bist. Es war einfach kein Platz mehr in der Ausgabe, um einen sinnvoll umfangreichen Test des Revodrive unterzubringen und unser Testmuster wurde leider dringend bei OCZ zurückerwartet, nachdem wir unseren Online-Test des OCZ Revodrive veröffentlicht hatten.


----------



## Neugierig (25. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, was mit meinem ersten Beitrag hier passiert ist, aber da er nicht mehr da ist nochmal:

Wie immer eine sehr solide Ausgabe:

Mir fehlt nur dringend mal ein Praxistest bezüglch des OCZ Revo Drives. Bitte holt das nach.


----------



## ThePlayer (25. Oktober 2010)

Was hat den die Papierqualität mit der Verarbeitung des Heftes zu tun.
Das Papier bei mir ist zum Beispiel in Ordnung, aber es sieht aus als wär was verrutscht und die Messer sind stumpf.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Nein, die Rechnung stimmt nicht mal im Ansatz so.
> 1. verkaufen wir aktuell ca. 50-55.000 Hefte
> ...


Ok Thilo du musst es ja wissen, aber was erzählt ihr dann für einen Schei* in euerem Heft?
Also 1. Ist im Anhang da "kaputte" Heft und außerdem 2 Quellen nach denen ihr über 100k Hefte verkauft und eine aus der Wirtschaftskrise die ja wieder vorbei ist wo ihr angeblich 75k Hefte verkauft.
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> […] und außerdem 2 Quellen nach denen ihr über 100k Hefte verkauft und eine aus der Wirtschaftskrise die ja wieder vorbei ist wo ihr angeblich 75k Hefte verkauft.
> mfg



Die dabeistehenden Jahreszahlen sind nicht nur zum Spaß. Aktuell haben wir zum Beispiel 2010.


----------



## Neugierig (26. Oktober 2010)

Neugierig schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was mit meinem ersten Beitrag hier passiert ist, aber da er nicht mehr da ist nochmal:
> 
> Wie immer eine sehr solide Ausgabe:
> 
> Mir fehlt nur dringend mal ein Praxistest bezüglch des OCZ Revo Drives. Bitte holt das nach.



Upps:

Erstmal danke für die Antwort, Carsten. 

Sorry für das Doppelposting. Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass du direkt davor geantwortet hattest. Warum auch immer, kann ich nämlich meinen ersten Beitrag, den du zitiert hast, nicht mehr finden. Wenn ich den in der Beitragübersicht anklicken will, führt der zu einem toten link und wenn ich ihn über mein eigenes Profil suche, ist er gar nicht da. Merkwürdig.. 

Aber egal, wie gesagt, danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht findet ihr ja noch ein paar Zeilen zu der möglichen/oder auch nicht vorhandenen TRIM Problematik im neuen Heft. Und Skandal, dass die einfach ihr Laufwerk so schnell zurückverlangen! 

Die Papierqualität stört mich im übrigen gar nicht und mein Heft ist auch absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die dabeistehenden Jahreszahlen sind nicht nur zum Spaß. Aktuell haben wir zum Beispiel 2010.


Ja das ist mir auch bewusst, aber die Wirtschaftskrise ist vorbei und die Verkaufszahlen hab sich trotzdem um 1/3 weiter gesenkt? Deutschland ist doch im Wirtschaftsaufschwung und die Deutschen "verprassen" ihr Geld nach der Krise regelrecht!?
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Auflagen von Computermagazinen sanken aber nicht nur wegen der Wirtschaftskrise, sondern auch wegen der Online-Konkurrenz.
Dem Forum nach zu urteilen hatte die Krise sogar eher wenig Einfluss auf den typischen PCGH-Leser, der hat sich zumindest weiterhin auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge gehalten.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Oktober 2010)

Aber wenn man 25000 Leser (!) verliert sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen, wie z.B diese komischen Messehotessen etc. Abstimmungen weglassen die wirklich Geschmacklos sind!
Dann zum Beispielt könnte man sich einen anderen "Prämienversender/anbieter" wählen da das ja auch ein ziemliches Desaster ist...
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

Das man Print-Leser durch Online-Artikel und bislang-Kiosk-Käufer durch schleppenden Aboprämienversand verliert, würde ich nicht als gegeben annehmen.


----------



## ozzy86zw (9. November 2010)

Servus

Folgendes:
Ich suche die PDF für den Nvidia GTS450 vergeblich auf der DVD.
Wo ist sie oder wurde sie vergessen drauf zu pressen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. November 2010)

Das Begleitmaterial befindet sich auf Seite 1 der DVD im Ordner „D:\07 Begleitmaterial\Begleitmaterial zu Geforce GTS 450 Test\Artikel\” und heisst „Test Geforce GTX 460.pdf”.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. November 2010)

was ich mal wissn wollte der einsende schlus für euer gewinnspiel ist ja nun seit letzter woche vorbei und ihr seit kräftig am auszählen wie sieht der zwischen stand aus ? 
ung wann können wir mit ner bekant gabe rechnen wegen der gewinner ? ^^ 
mfg


----------



## MikeMayers11 (10. November 2010)

Hallo!

Eine Frage (Fehlerhinweis?) zu dem Netzteiltest: 
Beim Spartipp Silentmaxx Ecosilent 650W wird in eurer Übersichtstabelle Seite 94 die Anzahl der SATA Anschlüsse mit 8 angegeben. Auf der Herstellerseite und bei dem Händlern steht aber überall es wären nur 4. ZIEMLICH wenig heutzutage würde ich sagen.
Habe bei der Silentmaxx-Servicenummer angerufen, doch die Dame hatte leider keine Plan und der versprochene Rückruf eines kompetenten Menschen blieb bisher aus. Sinds nu 4 oder 8?  

Ich finde das NT sehr interessant und habe den Finger quasi schon am Bestellknopf...

Danke schonmal, Mike

P.S: Auch bei mir lösen sich trotz geringer Nutzung bereits einige Seiten aus den Heft heraus..


----------



## stephan3572 (26. November 2010)

*Ausgabe 11/2010  Two Worlds, dumme frage.*

hallo,

frage zu * Two Worlds *

kann ich mit dem code die version auch auf 2 rechnern installieren ? (steam)

würde gern auch zwischendurch unterwgs auf meinem netbook daddeln.

läufts überhaupt auf dem asus eeepc 1215N ??


falls das der falsche fred ist bitte verschieben.  fand nix besseres.



gruß


stephan


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. November 2010)

Der Thread ist der Richtige, aber ob das geht, kann ich dir so leider nicht sagen, da wir pro Code nur einen Rechner ausprobiert haben. Das sollte auch dein Stichwort sein: Einfach ausprobieren, ich vermute, dass im schlimmsten Fall die (zweit-) Installation nicht funktioniert.


----------



## stephan3572 (27. November 2010)

danke, dann werd ich die exe mal auf nen usb-stick fummeln.
steam zeigts nicht an. 


stephan


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Game auf einem Asus e³ läuft, aber berichte darüber, was passiert ist.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Juli 2011)

Muss mich ma grad als Leichenschänder betätigen, sry^^

Ich find den Key für Two Worlds netmehr  

Zwischen den Seiten 38/39 is netmal die Spur einer Keycard zu sehen^^


----------

